

On funding innovation - djsmba
https://medium.com/design-startups/af3dab5a6430

======
djsmba
The Series A Gap is an issue for almost every entrepreneurial community
outside the major hubs. It is time to have a brutally honest discussion about
funding innovation, and how to disrupt concentrated funding.

